# Dimensions of interior



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Can sb tell me what are the dimmentions of the interior with both 2nd and 3rd row folded and whether it is flat folded?

Basically distance from front backrest to the tailgate and side to side:


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey man, I was just checking this side of vortex out when I saw your name...if you havent got a response by the weekend I can run by my folks and check for you on the measurements, but I do know when you fold down both rows they are flat


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

I have already found what I was looking for.



TXRanger83 said:


> hey man, I was just checking this side of vortex out when I saw your name...if you havent got a response by the weekend I can run by my folks and check for you on the measurements, but I do know when you fold down both rows they are flat


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you thinking about picking up the W12 TDI EU version?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

TXRanger83 said:


> Are you thinking about picking up the W12 TDI EU version?


Well, I admit I was thinking about getting V6 TDI and doing an engine swap. I have not found V12 TDI engine yet. But I found 4.2 V8 TDI which I would be willing to get, if I was getting Q7. Unfortunately at this point this car is still beyond my $$$ range.


----------

